# The things you would change about your Cruze?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A new can of worms has just been opened !
The speakers are always a good start .
I have always pulled out those pos in all of my rides .


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Easy one. Base infotainment center in the 2011-2012 is awful.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

watusa said:


> I love my new Cruze but my previous car (conveniently my first car) set the standard for me and what I love about cars. I have a few things I hate about the Cruze though and was wondering if others shares my distaste towards some of these features. What are your guys` thoughts? Anything you guys don't like about your Cruze?
> 
> 1 - I am used to kicking my door open and it staying open. In the Cruze, it doesn't "catch" open very well and I have to open it and hold it in place to find it's sweet spot to keep open. It drives me nuts!
> 
> ...


There is a button above the number plate but doors must be unlocked for it to work. The outside mirrors are curved (convex) and I have no problem with blind spots there. The dome light is so you can see to get into or out of the car and for me it works fine. I agree the door falls shut unless it is fully open but I am used to it after 14 months. I believe your car doesn't have a lock on the petrol flap, I would hate that, luckily the Aussie cruze locks the flap when the doors lock. 

But hey it's a nice drive and no car is perfect.


----------



## watusa (May 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> A new can of worms has just been opened !
> The speakers are always a good start .
> I have always pulled out those pos in all of my rides .


I am thinking of upgrading mine. It's the base model speaker setup. Can I do a 9 speaker after market (similar to the pioneer one they offer) without too much modification?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a trunk release latch dead center over the license plate. What the Cruze doesn't have is an interior trunk release. Technically it has one - you fold down the rear seats and use the emergency release latch inside the trunk.

Door open dome lights - I'd love to have the front map lights come on as well, but I suspect the reason they don't is because they are so bright that they would immediately night blind many people.

The blind spot is a little larger on this car than you would expect. My recommendation for you would be to go to your local auto store and purchase a pair of the convex mirror stickies and stick them to the outer corner of your side view mirrors.

I agree with you on the door holders. They're next to useless, especially when you park facing uphill like I do. They will hold the doors open, you just have to hold the door for a moment for them to catch.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Little things that bug me is the fact the lower doors do not have carpet on them, The inside trunk release like my Buick Park Avenue, the steering wheel is 3 spoke instead of 4 spoke, The cruse control on-off switch is to sensitive (your hand brushes it when on it turns the cruse off), The door hold open thing is not a major issue for me as my old Chrysler LeBaron would chop your legs off as its detents were even weaker then the Cruzes, no lumbar support in the drivers seat (both my Buick and Chrysler has it) I also like the removable flashlight that my wife's Caliber has.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

1 - No interior trunk release button
2 - No "repeat track" option for the CD player (We have a young daughter that falls asleep on longer car rides to a certain Elvis track).

+1 on the larger than usual blind spot. I always look before changing lanes as well, but the mirrors do have that blind spot that cars tend to hide in at times. Mine are all minor things, overall I am definitely more than satisfied with my Cruze!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

watusa said:


> I am thinking of upgrading mine. It's the base model speaker setup. Can I do a 9 speaker after market (similar to the pioneer one they offer) without too much modification?


That 9 speaker Pioneer system is Garbage according to the unlucky few that have it .
You have a lot of reading to do in the audio section under forum topics ( electrical and audio )


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

watusa said:


> I am thinking of upgrading mine. It's the base model speaker setup. Can I do a 9 speaker after market (similar to the pioneer one they offer) without too much modification?


Please talk to XtremeRevolution, myself or someone else that has experience with installing Audio in this car before you buy anything.
We will be able to give you very important information on how to select the right equipment for the budget you have.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree with Terrrible T .. the Gentlemen through out the audio section have a lot of years experience with car audio . I do not have the time nor interest these days to contribute much . Although I do chime in from time to time .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The only convex mirror is the ones that say "objects in mirror are closer than they appear". You can shoot laser out of the drivers mirror at target vehicle but not the passenger mirror for this reason. Reason you see police cars hide the entire car behind something and only leave the drivers mirror exposed. 

Blind spots are horrible but not like the Dodge Avenger. The B pillars are like 8 inches into the cabin. I felt like the family guy skit "I turn now, good luck everybody!" 

I would change the seats, they need to be softer. 2 minute ride whatever, 8 hr trip I have to stop even if I don't need to get gas or go to the bathroom. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I wish they had a turn signal on the side mirrors. Doesn't bother me much but Imo they are nice to have. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> I wish they had a turn signal on the side mirrors. Doesn't bother me much but Imo they are nice to have.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Buick regal has them on a extremely similar shape mirror as ours. I haven't the funds to investigate if they are a 100% fit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The only convex mirror is the ones that say "objects in mirror are closer than they appear".


That is what is written on both my outside mirrors!


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I hate the stock headlights that come with it. The front grill not being fully opened but only in the center bothers me (yeah i know... aerodynamics). The rear of the car is so high off the ground it just looks weird. I've noticed that when you have rear passengers, you put your seat forward and your gas pedal leg gets cut into by the center console design. It becomes painful during longer drives. I don't like how the hood is held open by the rod. The steering wheel buttons feel so brittle and cheap. I hate how Chevy refuses to come into the new age with the key system. The keyless touch start and whatnot surely should be standard by now. I don't like how the driver and passenger seats are anchored down and I can't remove them by taking off four hex nuts. There are many more. NOW no car is perfect and I LOVE MY CRUZE. It's an awesome car. This car is literally the best car for it's value undeniably. These are just a few things that bother me a lot and I will change them if I can.
Mike


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Easiest vehicle I have ever owned to lock yourself out of, won't even leave this thing for a second unless that remote entry is in my hand. And do have a new 2032 battery in the glove compartment, can't even use that one door key without setting off the alarm.

Lighting was very poor, so installed for lamps, 30% brighter head lamp bulbs, and Sliverstars for the backup lamps. Odd they put the mode switch for that dome light on the rear of that lamp. Typically just leave that off so I am not standing there waiting for it to go off on its own, to wake up to a dead battery.

No problem with the doors staying locked open with my 12 2LT, you must have weak springs, see your dealer. Do agree with the driver's side mirror, no matter how its adjusted, will give a blind spot in mine. Suppose to turn your head anyway when changing lanes on the interstate. Ha, was doing that for years when cars didn't even have side view mirrors.

Putting in a flat nosed rectangular key in a flat rectangular key hole, takes practice, finally getting use to this after 18 months, but sure is a backwards step. That angle even if you can find that hole, has to be perfect.

What's a CD? Only tried it once. Granddaughter, must be a kid thing likes to hear the same song over and over again, MP3 players does have a repeat mode. Also have to agree with that cruise switch, to easy to brush and wonder why the cruise doesn't work, but getting use to that. Took a long time for my wife not to push that button at the end of the directional signal lever, took me awhile also to set the cruise. GM has been putting that switch there since the 60's.

And why do people also call me when making a turn with my steering wheel 180 degrees out of phase, that really screws me up. Did take awhile to get use to this car, but you learn to like it. You need to buy a cushion for lumbar, but a standard size is too large, have to cut it in half.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> That is what is written on both my outside mirrors!


What? Why? Right hand drive? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How is your hammer hanging NickD ?
Read any of the daily poison in the raggs lately ? sure has been getting ugly in some parts around here !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind that rod to hold up the hood, simple and reliable, take a peek under there before a long trip. Those air pressure shock like lifts are very expensive to replace.

Just hop in my Cruze, fasten my seat belt first so I don't have to listen to that ding ding ding. Pause in run position position to see all those lights come on, hit the starter to watch them all go off and say, we are good to go. Ha, at least this time.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree on the blind spots. I found them to be worse in my LS( I always seemed to be right where the pillar was since I am tall) than my Eco. The Eco has power seats the LS did not. I also agree about the trunk release. Another thing is the lack of leg room in the back seat if the front passengers are tall. The radio I agree overall sucks but I seemed to find a sweet spot using the fader to make it sound good for me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> What? Why? Right hand drive?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I don't know why, my guess is that the supplier is common to both cars and my drivers mirror is a LHD passengers mirror. The LH mirror on my previous Commodore was convex and drivers mirror was flat.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would change the MyLink system for MyLink 2.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The doors don't stay open well enough. It needs stronger detents in the arm that holds the doors open. Just the slope on a normal driveway will cause the door to shut. Why did GM feel the need to change the convention on the heater controls and key fobs? This car is backwards from the other 4 cars in my driveway. The center armrest is: too small, doesn't stay locked in place, and is too hard and needs more padding.


----------



## AbxDK (Sep 2, 2013)

In about 1 week i will get my chevrolet Cruze 1.8 LT, black carbon flash (2014). 

I have bought following:

1. After market Entertainment system with iGo navi, bluetooth, ad2d streaming, usb, aux, 3G internet, config your cruze menu, etc 7" display with external display (ipad) integration and back camera 








2. New blizzard silver 17" rims for winther tires 








3. Angel Eyes CCFL Front light projector incl LED side blink 








4. Carbon fibre door sill protector , and back rear 














5. Water safe complete set of mats for winther season (cruze model) 








6. Back Seat protectors behind incl pockets

7. ipad neck holder

8. Black bowtie overlay

Pics will come next week  








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I don't know why, my guess is that the supplier is common to both cars and my drivers mirror is a LHD passengers mirror. The LH mirror on my previous Commodore was convex and drivers mirror was flat.


I guess that would do it. Right mirror being the same for all cars worldwide sounds cheaper for GM. That would freak me out more than it did when was driving a rhd VW in the UK. That 1st roundabout I came across, I went straight!

I was gonna do this to my drivers mirror but didn't know what I wanted.

Side View Mirror Decals - Monte Carlo


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

would have not purchased the LS with no options - it lacks the bells and whistles of the other trim levels


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I would change the seats, they need to be softer. 2 minute ride whatever, 8 hr trip I have to stop even if I don't need to get gas or go to the bathroom.


Agreed! I've got a bad back, and the seats are most uncomfortable after a few hours. On days when my back is already screaming, 15 minutes can be unbearable.


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

I've been looking to replace my stock infotainment thing with something like this. if you dont mind me asking, where did you purchase this, and how do you like it?  thanks!


"1. After market Entertainment system with iGo navi, bluetooth, ad2d streaming, usb, aux, 3G internet, config your cruze menu, etc 7" display with external display (ipad) integration and back camera 
"


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

#1 thing on my list is how they treated the interior of the lower doors...more in how they didn't do anything. I constantly find myself kicking this area with my foot as I get in and out of the car. It's already covered in scuff marks. They should have put some carpet on this area.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Before anything, I'd change the seats out more comfortable ones, with a lumbar support.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Butt_Dragger0903 said:


> Before anything, I'd change the seats out more comfortable ones, with a lumbar support.


Does none know if the seats are different in different models/years that may be better? I see that the seats are a common comlaint


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> Does none know if the seats are different in different models/years that may be better? I see that the seats are a common comlaint


Maybe Verano are better and fit the same rails. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cartwright4 (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree with the poor blind spots on the Cruze. Odd thing is, right now I have a GMC Yukon as a loaner while my Cruze is in the shop and it has NO blind spots. Its quite amazing, and that's without any little convex mirrors.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate reverse on the MT. Facing downwards on a hill, you either almost stall or burn the crap out of the clutch. Why does it have to be geared so much differently than 1st?

The plastic door checks are next to useless. 

I'd make the center console bigger, put in a little more interior storage, give it a more powerful AC, and all models should have the 6 fan speeds on the 2013-2014 models.

The base radio constantly freezes up or hates talking to my phone.

The (cloth) front seats need a bit more lower back support but are otherwise very comfortable to me on long trips - I did NOT like the leather seats. Hard and uncomfortable.

I have no issues with blind spots - but I tend to look over my shoulder if I haven't been watching traffic behind me.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Maybe Verano are better and fit the same rails.
> 
> 
> Merc6..your onto something here...can anyone find this info out?? Id love to swap for some cushy Buick seats.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd put a better rear bumper and a reputable exhaust system. The RS is disappointing due to the limited options for tips... the Cobalt was way better, from a street/sport perspective..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

My constant complaint is the placement of the air conditioning vents.
My one pet peeve, which I simply cannot get over, is that there is no fast-forward, fast-rewind buttons!!!!
My old neon had dedicated buttons, and I loved rewinding to my favorite parts of certain songs, or skipping past long intros and such.

It wouldn't be a problem if the buttons had better sensitivity, but one speed bump or a random twitch and the whole song skips or goes back to the start!!!

AHHHH I GET MAD JUST THINKING ABOUT IT lol....

ps. the short arm rest, the infotaiment system, and seat comfort are also notable mentions but i got used to all that over time, just took a little time to adjust. The infotaiment isnt the most pretty to look at, but it gets the job done.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

few things i would change
1- shoudlve gotten the diesel :banghead:
2-still be able to have the review camera with a manual transmission. 
3-the hand controls on the steering wheel cant skip music, but you can change the source! 
4-have the door unlock on the door itself instead of the middle console. heated shift knob/steering wheel.
5-the radio display not being so recessed in the dash, a spot to put my sunglasses and garage door opener.
6-be able to have the fog lights on automatically not manually
7-i do not like how the temperature contols knobs are so big and with me being tall when the crusie is set my knee rest right against it.
8-lastly a few more compartments to put stuff, not not enough places to put things.
9- also forgot to add the cloth dash pad part is retarted and just collects dust, that needs changed.

so far my only complaints.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

A few? That's 9 LOL 

1) The seats need to be softer
2) The doors need to stop closing on their own and slamming my/wife's leg
3) The center armrest needs to be a bit bigger... Please..
4) Cruise Control needs to be standar on a CRUZE

And that is what i remember that i wanted.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> A few? That's 9 LOL
> 
> 1) The seats need to be softer
> 2) The doors need to stop closing on their own and slamming my/wife's leg
> ...


 And thats only after 600 miles lol i do have a power complaint and dont like how the radio only turns off when you open the drivers door stuff like that but the power is not why i bought it and down the road im going to use efi live and pep it up but as far as direct stuff to change that would be it. woudlve def gotten the diesel had a manual option been avaliable, dang GM


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

TBH if Corvette owners complain about power, that means that us speed junkies will always complain  even in a Bugatti, Lambo, Mclaren P1 etc. The day we go the speed of light, we will want to go the speed of big bang?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I forgot about the air vents. Yes the air vents are placed in the worst position. Want air on your face or body? Too bad, the steering wheel gets that air, not you!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

14cruze1.4 said:


> And thats only after 600 miles lol i do have a power complaint and dont like how the radio only turns off when you open the drivers door stuff like that but the power is not why i bought it and down the road im going to use efi live and pep it up but as far as direct stuff to change that would be it. woudlve def gotten the diesel had a manual option been avaliable, dang GM


After a while if you don't open the door the radio does shut off by itself. I found this out while waiting for my wife at the shopping centre.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> After a while if you don't open the door the radio does shut off by itself. I found this out while waiting for my wife at the shopping centre.


If you press the power button on the radio, it comes back on, as long as the door hasn't been opened. This works 3 or 4 times consecutive if I remember correctly.


----------



## hopej2 (Oct 22, 2013)

THE DOORS that do NOT stay open are the number one thing I dislike about this car.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Well i will give my honest opinion on this:

1) The weight of the car, could be lowered slightly to improve fuel economy, i believe the big hood in front & door are the culprit for it.
2)The head support for back seats are useless until you sink down to the seats.
3) Space could have been better, i mean sometimes i feel corolla feels roomier breadth wise even though its small. 
4) Gearing is OK, but changes very quickly at low speeds.

*Also one very -ve thing about the cruze i found was the paint: Even slight scratch on the cruze & ur paint is gone, plus dust & sand stick to it as if they like my cruze, If some stains are not washed it will require a great effort to remove it later on. Even if washed with water hose (great pressure).*


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

14cruze1.4 said:


> 3-the hand controls on the steering wheel cant skip music, but you can change the source!
> 
> 7-i do not like how the temperature contols knobs are so big and with me being tall when the crusie is set my knee rest right against it.


Mine skips music, just press up and down and not in.
Agreed on #7, i often changed the temp in the early days without knowing and then i whined even more about the heat than I do now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes the paint is as softer than the icing on a pop tart. Steering wheel controls, don't use them. I tried a few hours ago to try and get a song to play and she failed again. Repeat wrong song, then played something that had nothing to do what I said nor she said. My issue isn't the hvac nobs, more so the taller front passenger blocking me from 5th and 6th gear with their knees.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The cruse control on-off switch is to sensitive (your hand brushes it when on it turns the cruse off),


 - Yes I have found this turned off on occasion unintentionally. I am tuned so I like to keep in ECO mode - Cruise switch on.


----------



## misterchief (Nov 12, 2011)

1) Size/Placement of temp knob. My right knee hits it constantly. I'm sure if I sat passenger that fan speed knob would also need to be moved.


2) Retardedly expensive navteq yearly map upgrades. This should be free (at least under warranty). 


3) Lack of insulation on the heater core heat pipes. Can make the center console insanely hot on the left side.


4) No interior trunk release


5) Quality of paint. Everything leaves light scratches. Or maybe I should say quality/thickness of the clear coat.


6) City gas mileage for the AT. It's pretty pathetic.


7) Wind noise coming from the front windows. At high speeds, always sounds like the window is slightly cracked/weather stripping not sealing properly. Dealer has no answer. Other than that, the car is pretty quiet.


8) Lack of bluetooth audio streaming unless you install a PDIM from another GM car.


9) No real software/firmware upgrades for entertainment system (2012). No idea if Mylink is the same, but what year do we live in where software like this isn't easily upgradeable to fix bugs, continue to stay in sync with new phone OS's etc? This sort of relates to the navteq update thing.


10) No option for fog lights automatically turning on with headlights.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to think of a fog light vehicle I have owned where the fogs turned on with the head lamps. Still thinking.

Don't believed this was mentioned, but something I would consider major. Posted gear ratio specs are as follows:

"2012 Cruze 2LT Manual transmission gear ratios

Trans Description Cont. Manual
Trans Order Code MR5

First Gear Ratio 1:4.58
*Second Gear Ratio 1:2.96*
Third Gear Ratio 1:1.91
Fourth Gear Ratio 1:1.45
Fifth Gear Ratio 1:1.00
Sixth Gear Ratio 1:0.75

Final Drive Axle Ratio 1:3.87


*Reverse Ratio 1) 2.94*"

Reverse gear numeric ratio is about the same as second gear, where should actually be greater than first gear.

Something else I learned to live with, very careful where I drive into with this thing or would be burning up my clutch trying to get out.

This is really something that should be changed, what were they thinking?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> *Reverse Ratio 1) 2.94"*


Yeah, that was one of my major annoyances with the car as well. 

Facing downhill, you either stall or have to slip the heck out of the clutch to get it moving. I've never seen a reverse gear like that in a 4-cyl car.

However, those are the gear ratios for the 1.4 automatic. The 1.4 non-Eco's MT's ratios are:

*
M326-speed manual
1st: 4.27
2nd: 2.53
3rd: 1.47
4th: 1.07
5th: 0.87
6th: 0.74
Reverse: 3.82 
Final Drive: 3.83
*


> Trying to think of a fog light vehicle I have owned where the fogs turned on with the head lamps. Still thinking.


Every vehicle I've owned with fogs has had a switch where they stay on when you turn the headlights on.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Base LS 1.8 should have Cruze control. (pun intended). Would cost GM maybe $40 to include it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you copy and paste your gear chart off the net like I did? I like your chart better than mine, but the only way I would know for sure is to measure it. On a FWD drive car, remove the plugs, jack up the right side, remove the wheel and well cover. Count the number of turns on the engine to rotate the rotor one turn, and divide the results by 2 for each gear. 

Relative to the vehicle, tied up like a criminal in that seat anyway and not going anywhere. So do not find it inconvenient to push a button once in awhile, gives me something to do. Ha, like the old TV days, had to get up to change the channel and adjust the volume or picture. Now that I will take with a remote.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I either glossed over it or can't believe this hasn't been brought up; *Where do i put my sunglasses??? *Thats my #1, closely behind are;
- Door panel scuffing
- No bluetooth audio (standard)
- Location of the lock/unlock button
- Physical setup of the steering wheel; I used to hold my hand at 6 o'clock....not anymore.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Did you copy and paste your gear chart off the net like I did? I like your chart better than mine, but the only way I would know for sure is to measure it. On a FWD drive car, remove the plugs, jack up the right side, remove the wheel and well cover. Count the number of turns on the engine to rotate the rotor one turn, and divide the results by 2 for each gear.
> 
> Relative to the vehicle, tied up like a criminal in that seat anyway and not going anywhere. So do not find it inconvenient to push a button once in awhile, gives me something to do. Ha, like the old TV days, had to get up to change the channel and adjust the volume or picture. Now that I will take with a remote.


It's straight from GM. Here you go:
http://media.gm.com/content/media/us/en/chevrolet/vehicles/cruze/2012.tab1.html?id=1382543724426


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

[h=2]I shall take thy word for this.*

Transmissions 2012 Cruze*[/h] 
 * M32 6-speed manual (1.8L) *​ * M32 6-speed manual (1.4L turbo ECO) *​ * M32 6-speed manual (1.4L turbo) *​ * Hydra-Matic 6T40 6-speed automatic *​ Gear ratios 1)
 
 
 
 
First:
3.82
4.27
4.27
4.58
Second:
2.16
2.16
2.53
2.96
Third:
1.47
1.30
1.47
1.91
Fourth:
1.07
0.96
1.07
1.44
Fifth:
0.87
0.74
0.87
1.00
Sixth:
0.74
0.61
0.74
0.74
Reverse:
3.54
3.82
3.82
2.94
Final drive:
3.94
3.83
3.83
3.53

 Top

Interesting, should find an Eco to drag, but once in 6th gear, would be the same.


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

i have a 2016 Cruze and my interior trunk release is just below the radio on the left side of dash console


----------

